# Malik to BJP: Will see who hoists Lal Chowk flag



## ajtr

*Malik to BJP: Will see who hoists Lal Chowk flag​*

With the BJPs youth wing planning to hoist the Tricolour at Srinagars historic Lal Chowk, the chairman of the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF), Yasin Malik, has a sent a word of caution. Malik said that if the BJP tried to hoist the flag, We will see who will hoist the flag and whose flag it would be.

Saying that the BJPs move to unfurl the Tricolour at Lal Chowk is a grave provocation, Malik said, It would not be their flag that will be hoisted in Lal Chowk. He made the remarks at a seminar  UN resolution: legal base of Kashmir dispute  organised by Hurriyat doves here on Tuesday.

Maliks threat came after the BJPs youth wing Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha announced to start a Rashtriya Ekta Yatra from West Bengal to Jammu and Kashmir. The Morcha has said that it would start the yatra from Kolkata on January 12 and end it with hoisting the Tricolour at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on January 26.

Making a reference to the former PM and BJP leader A B Vajpayee, Malik accused the party of again following the beaten track. Vajpayee declared that his government will not follow the beaten track but will turn into innovative designers of a future architecture of peace and prosperity, Malik said. We hoped that BJP remembered promises of Vajpayee. But they are following the beaten track again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doctor_who

*bloody democracy - a goon like yasin malik can say all this bullshyt and still be alive to see another day. this is where democracy fails.

he should feel lucky he is born is such a great country. *

but its insane how govt sits there quietly .....

when they can take step against small time figure like thakre what about yasin ?


----------



## AUz

doctor_who said:


> *bloody democracy - a goon like yasin malik can say all this bullshyt and still be alive to see another day. this is where democracy fails.
> 
> he should feel lucky he is born is such a great country. *
> 
> but its insane how govt sits there quietly .....
> 
> when they can take step against small time figure like thakre what about yasin ?



Ahhhh...so main point of your post is ....India is great country and democracy 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor

^^^ if you think otherwise, why are you trying to become like us?


----------



## Awesome

I would love to see him foil BJP's plans!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doctor_who

AUz said:


> Ahhhh...so main point of your post is ....India is great country and democracy
> 
> JK



yeh and apart from that in democracy people take it all for granted , i bet them if they can sit in china or other countries and say same things about their country - still survive to see another day.


-x-x-x-x-x

after these statmen i would love to see BJP youth take some serious step about it . even if that means punishing  some anti-national elements who are spreading unrest in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Asim Aquil said:


> I would love to see him foil BJP's plans!


I would not... Because it will lead to another thousands of Muslim death in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

mjnaushad said:


> I would not... Because it will lead to another thousands of Muslim death in Gujarat.



Yes you better not .. you should first care about Pak Msulims killed by their own muslim brother's every month rather than worrying about neighbours..

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Majnun

Guynextdoor said:


> ^^^ if you think otherwise, why are you trying to become like us?





How is Pakistan trying to become like India?


----------



## Majnun

The area where some Indians appear to be mistaken is that Malik sahib is in India. He is not. He is in the internationally disputed territory of Jammu and Kashmir, not in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xestan

Something like this is likely to happen again

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## somebozo

So in a nutshell..
Great Indian democracy and diversity when it comes to Hindu rakshak ONLY!
The Kashmiri's don't want to be forced into learning Hindi..they are comfortable with Urdu but unfortunately the indian democracy has no accomodation for anyone not accepting submission to great hindi culture.

BJP which comes from the "Hindi" mainland wants to tackle politics in Kashmir..some irony that is!

Kashmir is internationaly disputed terriorty..Even Pakistan would not dare hoisting a PK flag in Muzaffarabad...whats with India thinking they Sri Nagar?!


----------



## divya

somebozo said:


> So in a nutshell..
> *Great Indian democracy and diversity when it comes to Hindu rakshak ONLY!
> The Kashmiri's don't want to be forced into learning Hindi..they are comfortable with Urdu but unfortunately the indian democracy has no accomodation for anyone not accepting submission to great hindi culture.
> 
> BJP which comes from the "Hindi" mainland wants to tackle politics in Kashmir..some irony that is!
> *



I guess you might have never heard of

Tamils
Mallus
Kannadas
North easterners

I still wonder me being hindi speaking still was able to communicate with them using english mainly because it was none of their native languages. 

Sorry to spoil the fun *India aint east pakistan* 



somebozo said:


> Kashmir is internationaly disputed terriorty..Even Pakistan would not dare hoisting a PK flag in Muzaffarabad...whats with India thinking they Sri Nagar?!



i have my full sympathies for you that you cannot host your flag at a place for which you fought 4 wars got your so many soldiers killed. 

And we little loosers can fly it so bad of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Majnun

divya said:


> i have my full sympathies for you that you cannot host your flag at a place for which you fought 4 wars got your so many soldiers killed.
> 
> And we little loosers can fly it so bad of us.





Firstly, India and Pakistan did not fight four wars for Kashmir. There were two wars and one undeclared war. 1971 War was not fought over the Kashmir issue.
Secondly, that is because Pakistan has more respect of the international law and does not want to raise communal tensions and cause more bloodshed and innocent Kashmiri lives, something BJP clearly does not care about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

divya said:


> I guess you might have never heard of
> 
> Tamils
> Mallus
> Kannadas
> North easterners
> 
> I still wonder me being hindi speaking still was able to communicate with them using english mainly because it was none of their native languages.
> 
> Sorry to spoil the fun *India aint east pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> i have my full sympathies for you that you cannot host your flag at a place for which you fought 4 wars got your so many soldiers killed.
> 
> And we little loosers can fly it so bad of us.



If your association is one of the four mentioned above then I can understand these effortless and low intelligence posts. Living in middle east has given me enough experience with all the flavors of Indians and their empty perceptions about Pakistan.

What I meant to say that Pak flag is not even flying in Azad Kashmir, we are liberal enough to recognize their wishes and let them have their own government and flag rather forcing "Pakistanisation" down their throat.. 

And four wars were not fought over Kashmir but that line is directly coming from CBSC history book..I remember how humorous was it to study under Indian education system with all the low IQ myth they teach about Pakistan.

But Pakistan flag did fly on Lal Chowk without any efforts from the Pk government which speaks volume about *rising and shining india *loved by Kashmiris!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## divya

SMustafaMoiz said:


> Firstly, India and Pakistan did not fight four wars for Kashmir. There were two wars and one undeclared war. 1971 War was not fought over the Kashmir issue.
> *Secondly, that is because Pakistan has more respect of the international law *and does not want to raise communal tensions and cause more bloodshed and innocent Kashmiri lives, something BJP clearly does not care about.



Oh is it i hope thats a eye opener for me

have you heard about

sending non regulars in kashmir in 1947
operation gibraltor
air force attacks in 1971 which initiated the war
kargil
using the policy of terrorism as accepted by your own politicians

Forget BJP and forget Kashmiris, none of Indians care about the bloodshed for those who involve themselves in violent activities starting from the so called jihad bombing themselves up or throwing stones does not matter kashmiri or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

somebozo said:


> If your association is one of the four mentioned above then I can understand these effortless and low intelligence posts. Living in middle east has given me enough experience with all the flavors of Indians and their empty perceptions about Pakistan.


Having friends in west i also have quite perceptions about Pakistan.... 
Does it matter. you can have anything down your throat.



somebozo said:


> What I meant to say that Pak flag is not even flying in Azad Kashmir, we are liberal enough to recognize their wishes and let them have their own government and flag rather forcing "Pakistanisation" down their throat..


Your liberalisation goes down to toilet with the signing of "Kashmir banega Pakistan" on documents in P0K.


somebozo said:


> And four wars were not fought over Kashmir but that line is directly coming from CBSC history book..I remember how humorous was it to study under Indian education system with all the low IQ myth they teach about Pakistan.


Dont you guys say that Kashmir is the root cause of all problems between India and Pakistan. Ok if you are ready to change your stance we are ready. Lets start from terrorism from pakistan.....


somebozo said:


> But Pakistan flag did fly on Lal Chowk without any efforts from the Pk government which speaks volume about *rising and shining india *loved by Kashmiris!



Well i still wonder one flag hoisting can give so much goosebumps to people in Pakistan but still Kashmir continues to be part of India.

Now please dont start your sentence with "one day........." "soon....." kinda bored with it hearing for past quite sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Ordinary Local Kashmiris hoisting a flag in their land is one thing. Non-Kashmiri Hindu invaders hoisting their flag in someone else's land is another.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## divya

Omar1984 said:


> Ordinary Local Kashmiris hoisting a flag in their land is one thing. Non-Kashmiri Hindu invaders hoisting their flag in someone else's land is another.



exactly that is the same reason why Pakistan should not raise its flag in P0K because it was invaded by the irregulars

As far as AJK is concerned we also have option of 15 million non hindus who will be delighted to raise that flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

divya said:


> exactly that is the same reason why Pakistan should not raise its flag in P0K because it was invaded by the irregulars
> 
> As far as AJK is concerned we also have option of 15 million non hindus who will be delighted to raise that flag.





Believe me no one in Azad Jammu and Kashmir would want to raise your tricolor flag with a wheel in the middle.


----------



## divya

Omar1984 said:


> Believe me no one in Azad Jammu and Kashmir would want to raise your tricolor flag with a wheel in the middle.



Are we asking for India flag with the wheel of righteousness? we are talking about the green flag with the shortening white portion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

> Hurriyat doves ...:.............
> 
> Maliks threat



Oh the irony!!!


----------



## OldKool

AUz said:


> Ahhhh...so main point of your post is ....India is great country and democracy
> 
> JK



thats how a non democracies like PRC work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

OldKool said:


> thats how a non democracies like PRC work!



It shows sheer ignorance of someone rather than communist face of China..if you bothered to read up on that picture you would know it was taken at the sentencing of some drug racket in China. Unless you are telling me that "democratic India" has got a place for narcotics traffickers too..



divya said:


> Are we asking for India flag with the wheel of righteousness? we are talking about the green flag with the shortening white portion.



or wheel of Imperial Ashoka??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakiiZeeshan

divya said:


> i have my full sympathies for you that you cannot host your flag at a place for which you fought 4 wars got your so many soldiers killed.



The Mods should ban her for this. I'm soo sick of seeing hindus joking/laughing at the deaths of Pakistanis.


----------



## divya

PakiiZeeshan said:


> The Mods should ban her for this. I'm soo sick of seeing hindus joking/laughing at the deaths of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldKool

somebozo said:


> It shows sheer ignorance of someone rather than communist face of China..if you bothered to read up on that picture you would know it was taken at the sentencing of some drug racket in China. Unless you are telling me that "democratic India" has got a place for narcotics traffickers too..
> 
> 
> 
> or wheel of Imperial Ashoka??




well Malik is no better than drug trafficker plus India is a democracy we don't shoot people now and then..even kasab and ajmal amir are alive here..let alone drug traffickers..our father of nation says..
"I have a million reasons to die for but not a single to kill for."
i have another nation who kills for prostitution!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

somebozo said:


> or wheel of Imperial Ashoka??



Oh thanks for reminding me i heard that in one of the videos of Zaid Hamid.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

OldKool said:


> well Malik is no better than drug trafficker plus India is a democracy we don't shoot people now and then..even kasab and ajmal amir are alive here..let alone drug traffickers..our father of nation says..
> "I have a million reasons to die for but not a single to kill for."
> i have another nation who kills for prostitution!!!


Ghandi phrases look very cool on paper..and online forums to troll about..but have very little practical value!



divya said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me i heard that in one of the videos of Zaid Hamid.....


Trust me i have read that long before ziad hamid came to scene..and the first time i read it was by an American author!


----------



## divya

somebozo said:


> Trust me i have read that long before ziad hamid came to scene..and the first time i read it was by an American author!



ok so tell me what do you think what does that signify as per yourself? will be fun to read....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

lol Indians leaving in there own bollywood dream world. If India is so free country why not allow all media into Kashmir ? What u are trying to hide ? If India is so free why close Pakistani news channel ? Let ppl know news from both sides.

India dont have ba*** to fight with Pakistani beacuse they what will happen with one and only hindu nation in world.


----------



## deckingraj

somebozo said:


> Ghandi phrases look very cool on paper..and online forums to troll about..but have very little practical value!



That is your perception/view and you are welcome to have it...As far as Gandhi is concerned then he is considered as Mahatma not only in India but across the world....Surely his ideology is not as impractical as perceived to be, no???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

mr42O said:


> India dont have ba*** to fight with Pakistani beacuse they what will happen with one and only *hindu nation* in world.



 you are saying this after loosing all your wars with India.. Who fighted with you and kicked your a$$ out in all the wars? 

Hindu nation- are you talking about Nepal? now what has Nepal done? you guys for sure are damn funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alam.saquiba

> @Gandhijee Comment



Every person in civil world has right to defend his case in the preview of Civic law... The civic law shall fall under international Human right standards.. The Barbaric Taliban law (which they claim sharia) and Communist law doesn't fall under civic law.... India is a country having Judiciary on the top of hierarchy give right to defend there case... So there is no need to compare failed states (Taliban state ) and Communists with India.... 



> @ Kashmir



average Pakistani knows that they can't do anything in kashmir, other than giving a rash to themselves and India. No matter how much they rant, they can't take Indian kashmir. 



> @pakistani Flag in kashmir



At Pakistan u burnt US flag , Indian Flag, Danish flag...Hoisting Pakistani flag at lal chowk is not gonna make change... 


Mr Bhutto Vow to fight for 1000 years with India, 60 year done , we are ready for next 940 years... Good Luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KS

somebozo said:


> What I meant to say that Pak flag is not even flying in Azad Kashmir, we are liberal enough to recognize their wishes and let them have their own government and flag rather forcing "Pakistanisation" down their throat..





> &#8220;No person or political party in Azad Jammu & Kashmir shall be permitted to propagate against, or take part in activities prejudicial or determential to, the ideology of the state&#8217;s accession to Pakistan&#8221; - _Section 7.2 of consititution of 'A'JK ._






> &#8220;That as a President of Azad Jammu & Kashmir I will remain loyal to the country and to the cause of accession of the state of Jammu & Kashmir to Pakistan&#8221; - _Oath of office of President of 'A'JK_



Some 'liberal' attitude there, I would say

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cybertron

for evry1 here
kashmiri pandits will be heading the bjp youth wing march to lal chowk
now whatever u say u cant deny their stake in kashmir and even if u deny it v dont care.
the rally will go on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cybertron

whether theirs a clash or not v can be damn sure of one thing.
he wont be 100 miles close to lal chowk at that moment. he will have his pawns fed by pakistan have al the beating.
he would rather sacrifice his life to the holy cause catching sum pneumonia, sitting in air conditioned anti-india conferences.
gud luck malik sahib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Regenerate

AUz said:


> Ahhhh...so main point of your post is ....India is great country and democracy
> 
> JK



Yeah it is.
Take your own country for example.
Salman Taseer shot down for explaining his views on blasphemy laws.
In our country,the people speak against the govt and the nation itsef(Arundhati Roy,Malik,Geelani) and are still provided with full security.

What a joke you are.


----------



## Regenerate

Regenerate said:


> Yeah it us.
> Take your own country for example.
> Salman Taseer shot down for explaining his views on blasphemy laws.
> In our country,the people speak against the govt and the nation itsef(Arundhati Roy,Malik,Geelani) and are still provided with full security.
> 
> What a joke you are.





mr42O said:


> lol Indians leaving in there own bollywood dream world. If India is so free country why not allow all media into Kashmir ? What u are trying to hide ? If India is so free why close Pakistani news channel ? Let ppl know news from both sides.
> 
> India dont have ba*** to fight with Pakistani beacuse they what will happen with one and only hindu nation in world.



But Pakistan got it A$$ drilled by India many times and will continue to get it drilled,you know?
Just compare your present condition with us.


----------



## KS

cybertron said:


> for evry1 here
> *kashmiri pandits will be heading the bjp youth wing* march to lal chowk
> now whatever u say u cant deny their stake in kashmir and even if u deny it v dont care.
> the rally will go on.



If that is the case, then I wish them all the very best.






Pandits too are native sons of the soil and they have every stake in Kashmir as the Valley Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakiiZeeshan

Regenerate said:


> But Pakistan got it A$$ drilled by India many times and will continue to get it drilled,you know?
> Just compare your present condition with us.



I think you forgot in Mumbai 2008?


----------



## KS

PakiiZeeshan said:


> I think you forgot in Mumbai 2008?



NO we did not forget that.

But it is your prime minister who whines constantly asking India to forget it. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strategic-geopolitical-issues/86477-don-t-let-26-11-bog-down-talks-pakistan-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## divya

PakiiZeeshan said:


> I think you forgot in Mumbai 2008?



nopes we still have your parrot who is spilling beans for your we are not involved pipe dreams starting from dialogues to all saner safe country....


----------



## doctor_who

PakiiZeeshan said:


> I think you forgot in Mumbai 2008?



yeh because we are too busy funding freedom fighter across the border, did u hear any new blast news today?????

If not people will surely complain today. because on average after 26/11 we are having one blast a day in paksitan - i wonder why ?


----------



## ajtr

Its just like tug-of-war going on between the Congress and BJP.congress is making bjp/rss life hard by going after saffron terror.and bjp is attacking congress where its unable to normalize the situation for past 6 months ie kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Asim Aquil said:


> I would love to see him foil BJP's plans!



if that happens BJP will be still on winning side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

brahmastra said:


> if that happens BJP will be still on winning side.



Wow.... Nice observation there.

How can I miss it ??


----------



## brahmastra

Karthic Sri said:


> Wow.... Nice observation there.
> 
> How can I miss it ??



OFCOURSE, it is master stroke by BJP.

they succeeded in '92 _Ekta Yatra_, if they get success again than Advantage BJP for next general election.

And if Congress wants to avoid debacle than they should join BJP for the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prototype

doctor_who said:


> *bloody democracy - a goon like yasin malik can say all this bullshyt and still be alive to see another day. this is where democracy fails.
> 
> he should feel lucky he is born is such a great country. *
> 
> but its insane how govt sits there quietly .....
> 
> when they can take step against small time figure like thakre what about yasin ?



Because,freedom of speech in India is not a fundamental,it is a favour granted by the constitution,some guys r hell bent on misusing it

If it was China or Israel these rats would not had seen the sunlight one more time.


----------



## brahmastra

ajtr said:


> unless u go to pakistan how can u meet him?And not everyone is lucky enough to get visa to pak



we do not need visa to enter pakistan.


----------



## misterme2

UmEr Rajpoot said:


> Something like this is likely to happen again





Right there, a new law shoal be passed that allows folks who rase such a flag to be shot on site. Since India is democratic they'll vote on it. lol


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> unless u go to pakistan how can u meet him?And not everyone is lucky enough to get visa to pak



Maybe I can see him in Kashmir, if ever he comes in support of his Kashmiri brethern or to some other city if search of revenge.


----------



## ajtr

brahmastra said:


> OFCOURSE, it is master stroke by BJP.
> 
> they succeeded in '92 _Ekta Yatra_, if they get success again than Advantage BJP for next general election.
> 
> And if Congress wants to avoid debacle than they should join BJP for the event.


So u expect BJP and its associated groups to repeat same folly of 1991-92 then end up killing people.Then why do you cry when bomb blasts happen in india or 26/11 happens as a result of BJP follies.


----------



## Infinity

brahmastra said:


> OFCOURSE, it is master stroke by BJP.
> 
> they succeeded in '92 _Ekta Yatra_, if they get success again than Advantage BJP for next general election.
> 
> And if Congress wants to avoid debacle than they should join BJP for the event.



Why does BJP want to do such a Yatra.
Did the Yatras done by BJP kept India United.
Why should any Political Party or Groups Join the right wing Groups to prove their
Patriotism.

Regarding Next Elections-- better leave it to ordinary (aam admi) of India ( Did you forget *India Shining Campaign*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Karthic Sri said:


> Maybe I can see him in Kashmir, if ever he comes in support of his Kashmiri brethern or to some other city if search of revenge.


So do u expect him to come to ur home and kick u like kasab did.what a bravery that will be from u that u are boasting here.


----------



## ganimi kawa

Infinity said:


> Why does BJP want to do such a Yatra.
> Did the Yatras done by BJP kept India United.
> Why should any Political Party or Groups Join the right wing Groups to prove their
> Patriotism.
> 
> Regarding Next Elections-- better leave it to *ordinary (aam admi)* of India ( Did you forget *India Shining Campaign*)



Yaar, yeh banda sach mein pakka congressi hai!

Har post mein *'Ordinary'* word ke baad bracket mein *'AAM ADMI'* likhna nahi bhoolta!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

this is the wrong section to post this news in. Mods kindly move it to appropriate section.


----------



## mjnaushad

Pride said:


> Yes you better not .. you should first care about Pak Msulims killed by their own muslim brother's every month rather than worrying about neighbours..


Kashmir is Pakistan and when we care about Kashmir its caring about Pakistanis....


----------



## Infinity

ganimi kawa said:


> Yaar, yeh banda sach mein pakka congressi hai!
> 
> Har post mein *'Ordinary'* word ke baad bracket mein *'AAM ADMI'* likhna nahi bhoolta!



Am an Indian.

I dont support any Political Party.

If i Tell the Truth and

Tumee Mirche Leegi To mai Khya Karoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

'92 when BJP arranged Ekta Yatra and hoisted Tri-Colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fast and furious

mjnaushad said:


> *Kashmir is Pakistan *and when we care about Kashmir its caring about Pakistanis....



*Sir you can care about them but sad that you need a Visa to meet those so called Pakistanis.
Wait, you are used to that since 1971.*

See two can play this game.


----------



## KS

*Ekta Yatra by Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi*

Politicians had no courage to tell in Kashmir that India, from Kashmir to Kanyakumari, is one and united. 

Number of Republic and Independence days passed by but the National flag could not be hoised in Lal Chowk,Srinagar. The effort of the ABVP to hoist the flag in September 1990 was sabotaged by the Government.

The BJP accepted the challenge and decided to hoist the National Flag in Lal Chowk on January 26, 1992. And the Ekta Yatra of Murli Manohar Joshi began from Kanyakumari to Kashmir on December 11, 1991. The aim of the Yatra was to make people aware of the problem and awaken the Government about the gravity of the situation in Kashmir. Wherever the Yatra reached people thought themselves linked with the trouble in Kashmir.

As the Yatra progressed, the parties politicking in the Muslim vote bank, which included the Congress, the Janata Dal, CPI(M), CPI, Muslim League and other communal organisations, started getting nervous and uncomfortable. These very parties had watered and fertilised the Kashmir problem. Ekta Yatra was exposing their real face in front of the people. Therefore, all these parties were compelled to oppose this Yatra.


The Yatra received full response from the people. Starting frorn the South, it passed through Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh to reach Delhi. From Delhi it passed through Haryana, Punjab to reach Jammu. The Central Government was losing its ground and the appeals from the Prime Minister and the Union Home 
Minister for abandoning the Yatra proved futile. The Government tried to unnerve the Yatris by saying that it was not possible to provide security to all and the militants could do anything. But the result was different and each day the number of Yatris increased.

The most challenging task for it was to trek between Jammu and Srinagar. At least 50,000 volunteers reached Jammu with the aim of marching to Srinagar under the leadership of Murli Manohar Joshi.*It is interesting that officers in the State administration and Army officers were happy over this Yatra.* They were ready to take up the responsibility of providing security to the Yatris but this course was not beneficial for the ruling party in the centre. The leaders of the ruling party were so weak that they were not prepared to face any challenge.

The sign of weakness was apparent on the face of the ruling party leaders but not on the faces of Dr. Joshi and other Yatris. It seemed the yatris were prepared for any sacrifice and when they had left their homes, they had it in their mind that anytime they could achieve martyrdom. There was a difference in such sacrifice. It was not a sacrifice of a sacrificial lamb but of a courageous lion. The Yatris were so much excited that they were ready to pounce upon the terrorists and snatch arms from them to finish them. On seeing the zeal of the Yatris the BJP had announced that "we" will protect our lives ourselves if the Government cannot make security arrangements.

On one hand the Yatris were on the march and on the other threats from militants, "we will not allow even a single Yatri to reach Srinagar", increased. They even threatened that they would send the dead bodies of Yatris as a gift to India.

All the efforts of the Government to stop the Yatra failed. The Government announced that the Jammu-Srinagar highway had been closed because of landslides and cautioned the Yatris against marching forward. The marchers took it as a trick of the Government. They were not ready to stop and the Government was not prepared to allow them to proceed. Tension mounted. Those Yatris who were in cars moved ahead. It was decided in Jammu that some Yatris could accompany Government officials and ascertain whether the road was closed or not. On January 25 some of the Yatris left for Srinagar but the advance party of Yatris had come back after having ascertained that the road was blocked because of the landslides. Everybody returned to Jammu.

It would have taken atleast three to four days to remove the landslides and by that time January 26 would have gone. And immediately the plan was altered. Dr. Joshi too returned to Jammu and it was decided to fly to Srinagar in a helicopter. After crossing over many hurdles Dr. Joshi flew to Srinagar on the morning of January 26. About 40 people, which included some MPs and journalists, reached Srinagar.

*As per the earlier announcement Dr. Joshi hoisted the tri-colour in Lal Chowk in the morning of Janualy 26. The MPs, journalists and Army officers, who were present there, shouted "Bharat Mata ki Jai" to convey to the world India's power and authority.*

The hoisting of the tricolour in Lal Chowk was a slap on the face of Pakistan, attack on the plans of terrorists and an exposure to the indecisive Kashmir policy framed by the weakhearted Central Government. It was a symbol of strong determination of Ekta Yatris, successful scheme of the Kashmir administration and the strength and capacity of the Indian Army.*The event proved that whenever the Central Government adopted a clear and strong policy on Kashmir, the same day the Indian Army would free Kashmir of all the tensions. The current indecisive and weak policy has fettered the Indian Army.*

http://www.kashmir-information.com/ConvertedKashmir/Chapter27.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whiplash

PakiiZeeshan said:


> I think you forgot in Mumbai 2008?



Oh 10 gunmen killing armed civillians in a hotel is called A$$drilling?
I think blowing up a country's armed forces and dividing it into 2 in 13 days fits much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

I suggest BJP not to do anything, we are not violent idiots and we should not behave like one. Let Kashmir live in peace that is important.

Also by making right political moves and keeping Kashmir peaceful we will be more sucessful that ego boasting flag hoasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ganimi kawa

Infinity said:


> *I dont support any Political Party.*



That is why I found your habit of mentioning "AAM AADMI" Interesting!



> *Tumee Mirche Leegi To mai Khya Karoo*



Did my post give that impression to you?

Come on man, you need to chill.

I poke fun at BJP, too. Especially, when they give me reason to (Mr. Rajnath Singh did give a lot of them!)

*Though as of now, being an onion lover I'm totally anti congress!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ganga

I think members of the BJP youth wing are also present in the Asian land convoy which is heading for Gaza.I would love to see the tri -colour being hoisted in an integral part of Indian territory .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor

SMustafaMoiz said:


> The area where some Indians appear to be mistaken is that Malik sahib is in India. He is not. He is in the internationally disputed territory of Jammu and Kashmir, not in India.


Of course the territory is disputed. You are occupying so much of our land illegally.


----------



## Guynextdoor

Karthic Sri said:


> Wow.... Nice observation there.
> 
> How can I miss it ??


Lol!!!! KS doesn't leave a single opportunity without his eyes burning like 1000 watt lightbulbs when those three letters come together!!!


----------



## jha

Congress is digging its own grave..So many Scandals are coming out.It will be tough for them to answer these in the next general election..Food inflation is not helping their cause either..

If BJP plays its cards right and is able to continue like this they have surely got a shot..They should initiate this Yatra and hoist the flag in the LAL-CHOWK every year..It will be interesting to see the response from congress..Plus the (almost ) anti-Hindu statements coming from their top leadership might have its impact if BJP can cultivate this..
Anyways in the next election i am voting for BJP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

ganimi kawa said:


> That is why I found your habit of mentioning "AAM AADMI" Interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Though as of now, being an onion lover I'm totally anti congress!*



Wow I liked it


----------



## Avatar

Honestly, the flag in lal chawk is more like a flag representing Islam rather than Pakistan. I would appreciate BJP's efforts more if they did something to reduce the anti state feelings in Kashmir rather than fuel them further.


----------



## FreekiN

divya said:


> i have my full sympathies for you that you cannot host your flag at a place for which you fought 4 wars got your so many soldiers killed.
> 
> _*And we little loosers can fly it so bad of us.*_



You're flying the wrong flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majnun

OldKool said:


> well Malik is no better than drug trafficker plus India is a democracy we don't shoot people now and then..[/IMG]





How is it that a freedom fighter who has renounced violence is no better than a drug trafficker?


----------



## Majnun

jha said:


> If BJP plays its cards right and is able to continue like this they have surely got a shot..They should initiate this Yatra and hoist the flag in the LAL-CHOWK every year..It will be interesting to see the response from congress..





It will also be interesting to see the response of Kashmiris such as Yasin Malik.


----------



## divya

FreekiN said:


> You're flying the wrong flag.




Dont worry our BJP guys are going to go there to rectify that mistake. This time it will be right flag.







Anyways thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## divya

SMustafaMoiz said:


> It will also be interesting to see the response of Kashmiris such as Yasin Malik.



And its already interesting to see goosebumps across the border.....


----------



## ajtr

*PC advises caution to jittery Omar​*

January 20, 2011 2:16:28 AM

PNS | New Delhi/Jammu

*Realising the sensitivity associated * with the BJPs plan to hoist the Tricolour in Srinagar on Republic Day, *the Centre and Jammu & Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah have adopted a cautious approach even as the BJP said it did not need anyones permission to raise the National Flag*.

After a long meeting between Omar and Home Minister P Chidambaram on Wednesday morning, there were enough indications to suggest that both the sides understand the gravity of the situation and need to adopt a cautious approach.

*The Home Ministry has advised Omar to take cautious measures and desist from making provocative statements on the BJPs Kashmir-bound Rashtriya Ekta Yatra and its plan to hoist the Tricolour at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on January 26, *an official said. 

He added that the Centre was adopting a wait and watch policy, and *additional forces are ready to deploy as and when the State Government demands*. 

According to sources, *Omar has sought more deployment of security forces to tackle the situation in view of the yatra, which will enter Jammu at January 24 afternoon*.

Talking to the media after 40-minute meeting with Chidambaram, Omar said he hopes the BJP would do nothing to precipitate the situation.

I am not going into get into any specifics as to what we are going to do. As I said time and again, we are hoping that nothing will be done to precipitate the situation in Jammu & Kashmir. As we come close to January 26, we will decide what to do, said Omar, who had asked the BJP twice to cancel the yatra.

Meanwhile, the BJP requested Omar to welcome the Ekta Yatra of Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM) when it reaches the State, and asserted that it did not require a no-objection certificate from Abdullah to hoist the National Flag at Lal Chowk in Srinagar.

We dont need a no-objection certificate from Chief Minister Omar Abdullah. *Jammu & Kashmir is an integral part of the country...In fact, instead of opposing the Ekta Yatra, it would be nice if the CM welcomes it. It is his responsibility to welcome it. He is an elected representative*, BJP spokesperson Shahnawaz Hussain told the media.

Instead of making statements on BJP youth wings plans to hoist the Tricolour in the Valley, *Abdullah should focus on ensuring that Pakistani flags are not unfurled in the State*, he said.

The CM should let Hurriyat leader Syed Ali Shah Geelani and JKLF chief Yasin Malik make statements on the issue and focus on ensuring that Pakistani flags are no hoisted in Jammu & Kashmir, Hussain said.

In a related development, BJPs youth wing national general secretary Nitin Navin arrived in Jammu along with a delegation to seek formal permission for the flag-hoisting ceremony. *The delegation called upon Inspector General of Police (Kashmir range) SM Sahai, who expressed his inability to offer commitment. The permission for flag-hoisting ceremony is the prerogative of the civil administration, the IGP was reported to have told the delegation*. The delegation would meet the deputy commissioner to seek permission for the event, sources said.

Shunning his earlier belligerence, *the Chief Minister said he would be in close touch with the Union Home Minister on how to deal with any situation* arising out of the BJP programme. Omar said he had a fairly detailed meeting with Chidambaram and they discussed the current situation in the State. 

The periods around January 26 and August 15 are sensitive for the State. We discussed the ongoing efforts of the interlocutors...They are currently in the State as we speak....Certain recommendations have been made by the interlocutors which we discussed, said the Chief Minister.

Meanwhile, *the Kashmir interlocutors on Wednesday asked the BJP to reconsider its plan to hoist the national flag at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on Republic Day, fearing it could lead to law and order problems in the Valley*. 

If the exercise of the right (to hoist the flag) leads to aggravating tension or to thwarting the dialogue process now underway, it should be seriously reconsidered. This is what we have conveyed to the BJP, veteran journalist Dileep Padgaonkar, who heads the team of three interlocutors, told a press conference in Jammu.


----------



## Spring Onion

the BJP idiots as always providing reasons for speeding up the Azadi struggle against invader Indians.

One wonders that what weight hoisting flag of occupiers by occupiers carries? as compared to the hoisting of a flag by the native people by their own will and wish.

The impact, the importance and legitimacy in both cases is so evident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> *PC advises caution to jittery Omar​*



As some one said - this is a win-win situation for the BJP.

*Hoist the flag* - they succeed in doing what no other party dared to do and get the points

*Not allowed to hoist the flag *- they will make this a big issue and no points for guessing whom the common Indian will support on this issue.

One good strategy after a long long time from the BJP think tanks.


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> the BJP idiots as always providing reasons for speeding up the Azadi struggle against invader Indians.
> 
> One wonders that what weight hoisting flag of occupiers by occupiers carries? as compared to the hoisting of a flag by the *native people by their own will and wish.*
> 
> The impact, the importance and legitimacy in both cases is so evident



As you might know it is the Native people of kashmir (Kashmiri Pundits) who will be spearheading the Ekta Yatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

*Army warns BJP about yatra in J&K*

*The Indian Army has warned that should the flag hoisting, as proposed by a wing of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), create a law and order problem, it will take action as it deems best for the state and the country.*

The BJPs associate party, the Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM) is planning an Ekta Yatra (Unity March) to hoist the Indian tricolour at Lal Chowk, in the heart of Srinagar, on Republic Day. The armys Northern Command general-officer-commander-in-chief lieutenant general KT Parnaik on Saturday said hoisting of a flag and law and order is a state subject.

*It is a responsibility of the state and the state police to handle it. However, the way it has come up, if the situation worsens and a law and order problem is created, and army is called out to assist the administration, let me assure you we will take action which is in the best interest of the state and the country, *Parnaik told reporters while replying to a point question at Akhnoor, on the sidelines of investiture ceremony.

The northern command is responsible for the security of borders with Pakistan and China as well as counter-insurgency operations.

The BJYM plans an Ekta Yatra from Kolkata to Sringar, starting on January 12 and which is to culminatewith a flag hoisting ceremony at the famed clock tower in Lal Chowk on January 26. Kolkata has been chosen for the start of the yatra because it is the birthplace of Shayama Prasad Mukherjee, who founded the Jan Sangh, the party that preceded the BJP, and who died in Kashmir in 1953. The BJPs plan has triggered a chain reaction with pro-independence Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) vowing to thwart the BJPs plan.

The army commanders assertion comes barely days after J&K chief minister Omar Abdullah invoked Atal Bihari Vajpayees name to appeal to the BJP to reconsider its decision, fearing that it will disturb peaceful conditions in the valley.

*I hope good sense will prevail. I believe we have to look towards their leader Vajpayee in deciding how to deal with J&K. He moved away from jingoism and talked about humanity. Anything that runs the risk of disturbing peace would not be in the interest of the nation,* Omar said.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Karthic Sri said:


> As you might know it is the Native people of kashmir (Kashmiri Pundits) will be spearheading the Ekta Yatra.



The impact, the importance and legitimacy of Kashmiris not receiving gifts of gold watches from govt of Pakistan hoisting the national flag will be telling.


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> *Army warns BJP about yatra in J&K*
> 
> *The Indian Army has warned that should the flag hoisting, as proposed by a wing of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), create a law and order problem, it will take action as it deems best for the state and the country.*
> 
> The BJP&#8217;s associate party, the Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM) is planning an Ekta Yatra (Unity March) to hoist the Indian tricolour at Lal Chowk, in the heart of Srinagar, on Republic Day. The army&#8217;s Northern Command general-officer-commander-in-chief lieutenant general KT Parnaik on Saturday said hoisting of a flag and law and order is a state subject.
> 
> *&#8220;It is a responsibility of the state and the state police to handle it. However, the way it has come up, if the situation worsens and a law and order problem is created, and army is called out to assist the administration, let me assure you we will take action which is in the best interest of the state and the country,&#8221; *Parnaik told reporters while replying to a point question at Akhnoor, on the sidelines of investiture ceremony.
> 
> The northern command is responsible for the security of borders with Pakistan and China as well as counter-insurgency operations.
> 
> The BJYM plans an Ekta Yatra from Kolkata to Sringar, starting on January 12 and which is to culminatewith a flag hoisting ceremony at the famed clock tower in Lal Chowk on January 26. Kolkata has been chosen for the start of the yatra because it is the birthplace of Shayama Prasad Mukherjee, who founded the Jan Sangh, the party that preceded the BJP, and who died in Kashmir in 1953. The BJP&#8217;s plan has triggered a chain reaction with pro-independence Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) vowing to thwart the BJP&#8217;s plan.
> 
> The army commander&#8217;s assertion comes barely days after J&K chief minister Omar Abdullah invoked Atal Bihari Vajpayee&#8217;s name to appeal to the BJP to reconsider its decision, fearing that it will disturb peaceful conditions in the valley.
> 
> *&#8220;I hope good sense will prevail. I believe we have to look towards their leader Vajpayee in deciding how to deal with J&K. He moved away from jingoism and talked about humanity. Anything that runs the risk of disturbing peace would not be in the interest of the nation,&#8221;* Omar said.



Stupid illiterate editors at DNA.

No where does the Army 'warn' the BJP not to do the flag hoisting.

All they said was that they would things in the interest of the country if needed to and I am sure 'Hoisting the Tricolor' is definitely not in the list of anti-national activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Karthic Sri said:


> As some one said - this is a win-win situation for the BJP.
> 
> *Hoist the flag* - they succeed in doing what no other party dared to do and get the points
> 
> *Not allowed to hoist the flag *- they will make this a big issue and no points for guessing whom the common Indian will support on this issue.
> 
> One good strategy after a long long time from the BJP think tanks.


Question is not if BJP wins-fails in its strategy.Question is ........will BJP's ekta yatra will change the political landscape of india? like it did after rath yatra almost 20 yrs back.


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> As you might know it is the Native people of kashmir (Kashmiri Pundits) who will be spearheading the Ekta Yatra.



 the invaders' ekta shekta had shown you the result and its going to give more power to the Freedom movement against Indian invaders 

Indian hardliner Hindu parties failed to seek attention at home now they want to increase saffron terrorism in Occupied country of Kashmir for seeking attention.


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> Question is not if BJP wins-fails in its strategy.Question is ........will BJP's ekta yatra will change the political landscape of india? like it did after rath yatra almost 20 yrs back.



Depends on how tactfully the BJP uses it.

I would personally prefer that they are not allowed to hoist the flag - Negative publicity is always better than positive one. 



Jana said:


> the invaders' ekta shekta had shown you the result and its going to give more power to the Freedom movement against Indian invaders
> 
> Indian hardliner Hindu parties failed to seek attention at home now they want to increase saffron terrorism in Occupied country of Kashmir for seeking attention.



Cry baby cry. Not gonna change anything. It doesnt matter if you use the words 'Hindu', 'Invader''Saffron' a million times over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajtr

Karthic Sri said:


> Depends on how tactfully the BJP uses it.
> 
> I would personally prefer that they are not allowed to hoist the flag - Negative publicity is always better than positive one.


Negative publicity is like double edge sword and cuts both ways.Hope india dont regret this publicity after 20 yrs by crying hoarse on terrorism.


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> Negative publicity is like double edge sword and cuts both ways.Hope india dont regret this publicity after 20 yrs by crying hoarse on terrorism.



Read my post slowly, understand the context before taking the trouble to reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Karthic Sri said:


> Cry baby cry. Not gonna change anything. It doesnt matter if you use the words 'Hindu', 'Invader''Saffron' a million times over.



Victims of their own propaganda


----------



## ajtr

*JK CM's plea to Centre to hinder Ekta Yatra​*

New Delhi, Jan 20: Jammu Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah this morning, Jan 20, met the Home Minister P Chidambaram here ahead of BJP's Ekta Yatra to enter Srinagar and hoist Tricolour there on Republic Day on January 26. 


*Omar wanted the central government's intervention to ensure that the BJP's attempt to hoist Tricolour at Srinagar did not succeed. BJP has rejected Omar's appeal after his meeting with UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi and the Home Minister on Wednesday and the BJP vowed to continue its Ekta Yatra from Kolkata to Srinagar.*


*To prevent any violence out of separatists clash with the BJP's Ekta Yatra activists, the Jammu and Kashmir state government is seeking the Centre's intervention in the matter.* Omar reportedly held an early morning meeting with Chidambaram and apprised him about the situation in the state. Jammu Kashmir separatists have reportedly expressed strong reactions to the BJPs Ekta Yatra entering the state. 

As part of the Ekta Yatra, BJP's plan is to hoist Tricolour at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on Republic Day. The Ekta Yatra is to enter Delhi on Thursday, Jan 20. As part of the Yatra, BJP Delhi unit is to hold a meeting, to be addressed by the party veteran leader L K Advani at Constitution Club later during the day.


----------



## ajtr

*BJP's five-star flag march​*

*BJYM president puts up in expensive hotels during Rashtriya Ekta Yatra*

When it comes to their personal comfort, politicians don't compromise on boarding and lodging, no matter what campaign they are conducting. The *Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM) president and Lok Sabha MP Anurag Thakur, who recently raised doubts over Congress general secretary Rahul Gandhi's stay in a Dalit's basti, parks himself at the most luxurious hotels available in the cities that are on the route of Rashtriya Ekta Yatra that started from Kolkata on January 12.*






_Take a break: BJYM activists being greeted with flowers as they shout slogans during the Rashtriya Ekta Yatra._

*"Anurag Thakur, who is leading the Rashtriya Ekta Yatra, is opting for most luxurious hotels in the cities on the route for his day breaks and night halts. A day before the Yatra began, he stayed at Spring Club in Kolkata on January 11. At Durgapur in West Bengal, the city where the Yatra took a first day break, he stayed at Rose Valley, one of the best hotels in the city. 

Later, he stayed at Canary Inn at Hazaribagh in Jharkhand, Hotel Maurya in Patna, Hotel Ramada in Varanasi, Hotel Prakash Residency in Jhansi, a VVIP guest house at Lucknow and Panna Palace in Agra, all high-end hotels. Last night, he stayed at Haryana government guest house, Macfi, in Faridabad,"* said a youth leader, who is part of the Yatra. 

Surprisingly, according to sources, the *youth leader cancelled his stay in towns like Arrah in Bihar, Jaunpur and Unnao in UP and Barakhata in Jharkhand just because these economically backward places didn't have a luxurious accommodation. *

*"Anurag preferred to break his journey in Patna, despite his initial plan to stay in Arrah (Bihar) because of the unavailability of a luxury hotel there. For similar reasons, he also skipped his scheduled stays in places like Barakhata, Jaunpur and Unnao and preferred to halt at Hazaribagh, Varanasi and Lucknow,"* said the youth leader.

Ironically, his companions in the Yatra didn't get the same treatment. *"The youth workers, who are accompanying him, have been provided B-grade accommodation,"* said a source. Anurag was unavailable for comment.

The 'Rastriya Ekta Yatra' from Kolkata to Kashmir was flagged off on January 12 from Kolkata by the BJP President Nitin Gadkari. It will enter Delhi from Badarpur border on Thursday and senior party leader LK Advani will address the workers at Constitution Club in the afternoon. Passing through different states, the Yatra will reach Srinagar on January 26, where the BJYM president will hoist the National Flag.


----------



## ajtr

*J&K govt raises flag, won't allow BJP march​*

*The J&K government has decided not to allow BJP youth wing activists to hoist national flag on Jan 26, Republic Day, at Lal Chowk. The state government has taken a firm decision that BJP activists will not be allowed to enter Valley at any cost. The decision was taken in a cabinet meeting on Thursday chaired by chief minister Omar Abdullah.* A government handout was issued after the cabinet meeting said, *"the state government has directed the Civil and Police authorities to ensure that all measures are taken to ensure that the law and order in the state is not disturbed in the run up to the Republic Day celebrations*
*"The flag-hoisting yatra will undo all the gains made in last few-month. It will be a provocative act and will have counter reaction. It was unanimously decided that BJP activists will not be allowed to cross Jawahar tunnel,"* said a senior cabinet minister, wishing not to be quoted.

Jawahar tunnel, 200-km north of Jammu, separates Jammu and Kashmir division.

The cabinet decision was taken a day after chief minister called on home minister in New Delhi to discuss flag-hoisting yatra by Bharatiya Janta Yuva Morcha (BJYM), youth wing of BJP. Omar in a guarded statement after the meeting had said, ..we are hoping that nothing is will be done to precipitate the situation in the State. As we come closer to Jan 26 we will decide.

The state government decision based on its assessment of the situation in the backdrop of the Lal Chowk Chalo (march) call given by on Jan 26 by Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front, a separatist outfit headed by Yasin Malik.

Flag hoisting yatra, called Ekta Sankalp yatra, was flagged by BJP national president Nitin Gadkari from Kolkota on Jan 11.

BJP has categorically made it clear that it will go ahead with its scheduled programme. The party had said stopping the yatra will amount to appeasing separatists.


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> *J&K govt raises flag, won't allow BJP march​*



BJP have won without firing a single shot


----------



## ajtr

*Flagging the Valley​*
Hindustan Times
January 20, 2011

*The decision of the BJP to hoist the national flag at Lal Chowk in Srinagar this Republic Day could be an act of political expediency, but it&#8217;s not a prudent step in the long run.* The timely counsel of Chief Minister Omar Abdullah not to pursue this short-term political vision, seems to have fallen on deaf ears in the BJP as it aspires to regain its status in national politics.

Surely, nobody can challenge the legitimate right of a free citizen to hoist the national flag anywhere within the boundaries of India. *But the issue of raising the tricolour in the Valley isn&#8217;t merely about that right. It is about being sensitive to the feelings of a silent majority of Kashmiris whose fledgling hopes swell with the promise of peace in the streets of the Valley. It is about not rupturing the veneer of thin ice and provoking vested interests to fish in the troubled waters lurking below. It is about being aware of a litany of woes that have largely gone unnoticed*. 

*The issue is about looking straight at the citizens of the Valley with compassion and not driving flagpoles in the name of patriotism through their fragile dreams*. Populism and brinkmanship may have considerable space and importance in the political arena. But in Kashmir, it is about holding hands precariously. For a long time, we have pushed, prodded and hoped that our hard-hitting postures and actions would bring us the desired results in Kashmir.

The proponents of the flag hoisting ceremony the coming Wednesday may well argue that Lal Chowk is just another destination, a final stop in their ongoing exercise within the nation. *Even if we were to agree to this proposition of equivalence, we should understand what net gains and losses may accrue at the end of it*. 

*Three main compulsions drive the BJP to extend its flag-hoisting yatra into the Valley: One*, to proclaim ultra-patriotism through this action to outsmart the political adversaries in the eyes of the Indian public. *Two*, to reiterate the might and writ of Indian Statehood that encompasses the Kashmir Valley. *Three*, to demonstrate loud and clear to citizens and separatists of the Valley that India is here to stay whether they like it or not.

There could be more reasons, but considering that these are the main ones, it is evident that a pan-Indian political party doesn&#8217;t need to do what they intend to on Republic Day. To be a worthy aspirant for ruling the country, the BJP&#8217;s political leadership needs to gain the confidence and acceptance of Kashmiris. The January 26 gesture won&#8217;t help one bit.

On a more symbolic level, flag-hoisting signifies stamping one&#8217;s writ over a people.* By hoisting India&#8217;s national flag at Lal Chowk, we mustn&#8217;t be led into believing that the geographic contours of the Valley have been irrevocably subsumed into the Indian map*. By inhabiting that small space for an hour or two, we wouldn&#8217;t automatically have occupied the vast space of the hearts and minds of the Kashmiris.

*The challenge is not to spend energies on restating the geographic contours of our nation, but to find ways and means to fill the void spaces within those contours*.

Maharaj Pandit is a professor at University of Delhi

The views expressed by the author are personal


----------



## ajtr

*Pandits to join hands in hoisting Tricolour in J&K on Republic Day​*
Kashmiri pandits have extended support to BJP for hoisting the Tricolour at Lal Chowk on Republic Day.

Kashmiri pandit groups held a meeting under the banner of Joint Forum of Kashmiri Pandits in Jammu, unanimously rejecting an appeal from the interlocutors to reconsider their plan.

They also called for action against those opposing the hoisting of the Tricolour.

The statements issued by the interlocutors cause pain and anguish among the victims of secessionism and terrorism. We fully support the programme of hoisting the national flag at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on January 26. Those who oppose the hoisting in Kashmir should be booked under law of the land, All State Kashmiri Pandit Conference general secretary HL Chatta said.

The interlocutors on Wednesday had urged the BJP to reconsider its plan of hoisting the Tricolour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ajtr said:


> *Army warns BJP about yatra in J&K*
> 
> *The Indian Army has warned that should the flag hoisting, as proposed by a wing of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), create a law and order problem, it will take action as it deems best for the state and the country.*









guilty conscience? 






Asim Aquil said:


> I would love to see him foil BJP's plans!



ohhhhh yes.....!


----------



## Hulk

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>



These flags clearly shows, how divided the opinion in Srinagar is, forget valley and then the state.

Some people host Pakistan's flag.
Majority others have some other flag.

Means what, some want to join Pakistan and Some wants Freedom.

Now this state of Srinagar.

Look everything in context, what is current state is exactly what is needed.


----------



## ajtr

indianrabbit said:


> These flags clearly shows, how divided the opinion in Srinagar is, forget valley and then the state.
> 
> Some people host Pakistan's flag.
> Majority others have some other flag.
> 
> Means what, some want to join Pakistan and Some wants Freedom.
> 
> Now this state of Srinagar.
> 
> Look everything in context, what is current state is exactly what is needed.





for kashmiris Lal Chowk is as symbolic as lal qila for indians.If pakistani flag fly on lal chowk then symbolically it means tha jammu and kashmir is under the symbolic control of pakistan.likewise if pakistani flag fly on lal qila that means symbolically whole of india is under pakistan control.


----------



## KS

indianrabbit said:


> These flags clearly shows, how divided the opinion in Srinagar is, forget valley and then the state.
> 
> Some people host Pakistan's flag.
> Majority others have some other flag.
> 
> Means what, some want to join Pakistan and Some wants Freedom.
> 
> Now this state of Srinagar.
> 
> Look everything in context, what is current state is exactly what is needed.




Leave it bro - they do not know what 'happened' to that flag later that day.

It was unceremoniously pulled down, torn in full public view and burnt there itself.  (inside info from my friend's bro posted there).


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

indianrabbit said:


> These flags clearly shows, how divided the opinion in Srinagar is, forget valley and then the state.
> 
> Some people host Pakistan's flag.
> Majority others have some other flag..



either you are confused, or you need prescription glasses.....


(or both) 





Karthic Sri said:


> Leave it bro - they do not know what 'happened' to that flag later that day.
> 
> It was unceremoniously pulled down, torn in full public view and burnt there itself.  (inside info from my friend's bro posted there).



doubtful....there would have been pictures posted up of that as well --considering there were several thousand people there, many with cameras.

no offence, but your ''friend's bro'' (or just you) might be trying to save damaged face by doing something -- i think they call it lying through the teeth





surely he (you) have some pics to share?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ajtr said:


> for kashmiris Lal Chowk is as symbolic as lal qila for indians.If pakistani flag fly on lal chowk then symbolically it means tha jammu and kashmir is under the symbolic control of pakistan.likewise if pakistani flag fly on lal qila that means symbolically whole of india is under pakistan control.



flags or no flags, everyone can agree that hindustan has little to no control over the people of said areas.......vast majority are against the occupation, and the media has highlighted this time and time again --as have people actually on the ground there

By the way, Umreth and Assam were at some point under the symbolic control of Pakistan as well


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> doubtful....there would have been pictures posted up of that as well --considering there were several thousand people there, many with cameras.
> 
> no offence, but your ''friend's bro'' (or just you) might be trying to save damaged face by doing something -- i think they call it lying through the teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely he (you) have some pics to share?



The soldiers of the CIF (K) ,RR do not carry cameras with them. 

And its your prerogative to believe it or not.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karthic Sri said:


> The soldiers of the CIF (K) ,RR do not carry cameras with them.



obviously not




> And its your prerogative to believe it or not.



oh you're right....and what I'm saying is, I don't believe a thin word. 

here's a deal:

I will post vande mataram in my sig for 1 month if you can find even one (1) picture of the Pakistani nation flag undergoing the treatment at Lal Chowk you (or that buddy of yours) claim was meted out

considering there were thousands of Kashmiri brothers there, many with digicams and mobile cams, this shouldnt be too much to ask for


----------



## notsuperstitious

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> By the way, Umreth and Assam were at some point under the symbolic control of Pakistan as well



It seems gold watches are winning wars for you these days.

Oh, symbolic, OK.


----------



## Developereo

ajtr said:


> to proclaim ultra-patriotism through this action to outsmart the political adversaries in the eyes of the Indian public.



"Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel", Samuel Johnson.

Devoid of ideas, BJP is reduced to these kinds of stunts.

Sad indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> obviously not



Yes, indeed.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> oh you're right....and what I'm saying is, I don't believe a thin word.



None of my concern as you were not my intended audience in the first place. It was addressed to another Indian member.



Sohni Dharti said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel", Samuel Johnson.
> 
> Devoid of ideas, BJP is reduced to these kinds of stunts.
> 
> Sad indeed.



By that definition - we are all scoundrels out here. Aint we ?


----------



## Developereo

Karthic Sri said:


> By that definition - we are all scoundrels out here. Aint we ?



Samuel Johnson's statement was about demagog politicians who use the patriotism card to pull wool over people's eyes.

In this case, BJP is doing a road show of patriotism which will achieve lilttle and may actually cause harm to quite a few people. Everyone from the elected representatives to the army has asked them to reconsider given the delicate situation, but BJP remains adamant.

It would have been more productive to come up with policy statements about what they will do to bring the Kashmiris willingly into the Indian fold. But that would require hard work of coming up with solutions. Much harder than hoisting a flag...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frankenstein

BJP piss dreams, they are going to go down


----------



## KS

Sohni Dharti said:


> Samuel Johnson's statement was about demagog politicians who use the patriotism card to pull wool over people's eyes.
> 
> In this case, BJP is doing a road show of patriotism which will achieve lilttle and may actually cause harm to quite a few people. Everyone from the elected representatives to the army has asked them to reconsider given the delicate situation, but BJP remains adamant.
> 
> It would have been more productive to come up with policy statements about what they will do to bring the Kashmiris willingly into the Indian fold. But that would require hard work of coming up with solutions. Much harder than hoisting a flag...



Maybe , may not be.

Whatever be their intentions I support national flag being raised in an 'integral' part of India.

And FYI, Army has not opposed it.It just said if any disturbances occur, which is guarenteed but the separatists, then it will take action in the national interest.

That 'warning' was exagerated if you read the Press release of the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

> The Government and the administration have decided that the BJYM and BJP leaders and activists accompanying the 'Ekta Yatra' led by BJYM president and Hamirpur (Himachal Pradesh) MP Anuragh Thakur, who would enter the State from Lakhanpur on January 24 morning, *will not be allowed to cross Kathua town. The BJP and BJYM activists, who will try to reach Jammu to join the party rally at Parade Ground on January 25 morning before proceeding to Lal Chowk, will also be stopped at various towns and dispersed. The rally at Parade Ground will not be allowed to be held* as the administration feared that it would be difficult to disperse the huge gathering and easy to disperse small groups from wherever they emerge to join the rally or the yatra.
> 
> All three DIGs of Jammu-Kathua, Udhampur-Reasi and Doda-Ramban ranges besides the SSPs of Kathua, Samba, Jammu and Udhampur have been directed to ensure that no vehicle of the 'Ekta Yatra' or any other known BJP or BJYM leader or activists managed to move towards Srinagar on the eve of Republic Day.
> 
> .....Jan Sangh president, Shyama Prasad Mukherjee was also stopped at Lakhanpur on May 11, 1953 by Sheikh Mohammad Abdullah when the Sangh leader was marching towards Kashmir in favour of 'Ek Vidhan, Ek Pradhan, Ek Nishan' slogan. *He had died under mysterious circumstances in a jail at Srinagar later. Anuragh Thakur had started his 'Ekta Yatra' from Kolkata, the birth place of Mukherjee.*
> 
> "The BJP high command has decided that the yatra continues and it will continue as per the schedule and there is no change in it. The party has no intentions to create any law and order problem or enter into any confrontation with anyone'', BJP's chief spokesman and member national executive, Dr Jatinder Singh said. Party sources from New Delhi and Jammu told the Excelsior that a strategy was in place to ensure that the tricolor is hoisted by their activists at Lal Chowk on the occasion of Republic Day even if the main yatra convoy is stopped at Kathua by the administration.



*Daily Excelsior*


----------



## ajtr

> *'J&K Govt's duty to ensure flag hoisting'
> Ekta Yatra is challenge to separatists, not Govt: Advani*
> 
> NEW DELHI, Jan 20: Questioning Jammu and Kashmir Government's opposition to BJP's Ekta Yatra, senior party leader L K Advani today said the move was in no way challenging the State Government but separatists.
> 
> "Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah has said the move will precipitate things in the Valley. It is a provocative step. It is provocative not for India but its enemies...We are not challenging the Government but the separatists," he said.
> 
> He was addressing the Ekta Yatra of BJP youth wing which reached here on way to Kashmir where party leaders plan to hoist national flag at historic Lal Chowk.
> 
> Advani said it was the duty of the State Government to ensure that the national flag is hoisted at Lal Chowk successfully. "The Government should help in hoisting the flag. It is the Government's duty to do so...It should not forget its duty," he said.
> 
> The BJP leader questioned the recent statement of Abdullah that Jammu and Kashmir had only accessed to India through a treaty and not merged with it on the lines of Hyderabad and Junagarh. "I am surprised at the statement," he said.
> 
> Referring to the decision of Bharatiya Jan Sangh leader Shyama Prasad Mukherjee's decision not to seek 'permit' for entering Jammu and Kashmir, Advani said "provocation was necessary for achievements...His decision ensured that permit raj ended in that State soon after his demise there. After that the President and the Supreme Court had jurisdiction over Jammu and Kashmir."
> 
> Advani said the plan of then Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru to introduce Article 370 in the Constitution to provide special status to Jammu and Kashmir was opposed by several Congress members before the draft went to the Constituent Assembly.
> 
> In an apparent attack on the State Government for its objections to BJP's plan to hoist flag in Srinagar, he said under the earlier Flag Code it was a crime for the common man to waive or hoist national flag except on Republic Day and Independence Day.
> 
> "When I was the Deputy Prime Minister, I worked to change the Code so that the common man could also fly the flag...Today when I hand over the national flag to Anurag Thakur (BJYM president) to hoist it in Kashmir, I know I am not committing a crime (under the flag code)," he said.
> 
> Advani cautioned the UPA not to do anything to pose hurdles in hoisting the national flag in Jammu and Kashmir on the Republic Day.
> 
> He said the Government, if at all has anything, should cooperate and facilitate the flag hoisting mission undertaken by young patriotic group and stop the objections raised by separatist forces.
> 
> ''If they pose any hurdles, the nation would not tolerate it,'' the BJP leader declared.
> 
> Taking a dig at Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, Mr Advani said he 'pitied' him.''I have all the goodwill and respects for him and my grouse is only political. No Prime Minister of this country has been as weak as Dr Singh because he allowed the devaluation of high post he occupies,'' he said.
> 
> The situation in the country is very akin to the erstwhile era of the Soviet Union where the President of the Republic was insignificant because it was the Communist Party chief who called the shots, he said without taking any names.
> 
> Advani said some within the BJP had raised questions when he had described Singh as a "weak PM" in the run-up to the 2009 Lok Sabha elections but now "everyone agrees" with this assessment.
> 
> "I respect him (Singh). But when I had said he seems to be a weak Prime Minister, people had said I was making a personal attack," he said.
> 
> "It was in fact a political comment...Even some of my colleagues had said that he is a gentleman and why make such remarks. But today everyone agrees with me," he said.
> 
> Mounting a fresh attack on Dr Singh, Advani said he was feeling vindicated by the Supreme Court rap on Government on the issue of blackmoney stashed in foreign banks as it ran contrary to the Prime Minister's earlier stand that such allegations were "irresponsible".
> 
> "When I had raised the issue in 2009, the Prime Minister had dubbed my statements as an election stunt and irresponsible. But after the Supreme Court observations that Indian blackmoney stashed in foreign banks is a plunder of country's resources, the rejigged Cabinet in its first meeting today was forced to discuss the issue," Advani said.
> 
> He said from allocation of 2G spectrum to Commonwealth Games and Adarsh housing society scam, the UPA Government was facing a series of corruption charges.
> 
> "The government is passing through the worst crisis of its tenure," he said adding that he felt pity on the Government for where "it has reached".
> 
> The BJP Parliamentary Party Chairman also referred to the anguish expressed by the Australian Government on the CWG Organising Committee not paying dues to companies from that country which had worked during the mega sports event.
> 
> "T V channels were showing headlines like Kalmadi shames again," he said in an apparent attack on the Government for taking the Games scam guilty to task.
> 
> Earlier, amid loud cheers, BJP&#8217;s &#8216;Rashtriya Ekta Yatra&#8217;, aiming to hoist the national flag at Kashmir&#8217;s Lal Chowk, today recieved a hearty welcome in the Capital.
> 
> Organised by the party&#8217;s youth wing, Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM), the fleet entered the city through Badarpur Border around 1300 hrs.
> 
> Hundreds of BJP youth members and workers, under the leadership of BJYM president Anurag Thakur, on cars, motorcycles and scooters carrying the national flag shouted slogans of "Lal Chowk Jayenge, Tiranga Lehrayenge".
> 
> Delhi BJP members with their chief Vijender Gupta, welcomed the yatra wholeheartedly.
> 
> A party official said that more than 40 tonnes of flowers will be used all through the programme by various Zila presidents to greet the brigade.
> 
> Calling today&#8217;s procession as the biggest ever organised by the BJYM, he said, it comprises at least 40,000 two-wheelers.
> 
> Covering at least 23 km today, the &#8216;Tiranga Yatra&#8217; will pass through areas of Tughlaqabad, Shahadra, Mayur Vihar, Mehrauli, South Delhi and New Delhi districts. All the Delhi BJP Zila presidents will greet the members in their respective areas.
> 
> The fleet will call it a day at Constitution Club on Rafi Marg where they will be addressed by senior party leader Lal Krishna Advani.
> 
> Tomorrow, the yatra will move further via Delhi University, Mall Road, Lucknow Road and Wazirabad to reach Sir C V Raman Industrial Training Institute, Dheerpur where they will be again welcomed by party workers before moving towards Srinagar via NH-1 (GT Road) and Kondli bordering Haryana.
> 
> Party leaders Ananth Kumar, Vani Tripathi, Ramesh Bidhuri, Dharmendra Pradhan and Nakul Bhardwaj also joined the league at Tughlaqabad.
> 
> BJP president Nitin Gadkari launched the yatra in Kolkata on January 12 which will conclude on January 26 with the hoisting of the national flag at Lal Chowk in the Kashmir valley, despite reservations from the Jammu and Kashmir Government and opposition by separatists.
> 
> The 14-day yatra will cover a distance of 3,037 kms and pass through 12 States. It will enter Jammu and Kashmir on the afternoon of January 24 at Pathankot. (Agencies)



*Daily Excelsior....News Page*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Karthic Sri said:


> Maybe , may not be.
> 
> Whatever be their intentions I support national flag being raised in an 'integral' part of India.



BJP is the Hindu version of the Jamaat Islami.. both come up with these stunts to strirr up trouble.. remember what happned when the announced the "Ikta Yatra"? (pardon the spellings)

it is more to do with causing controversy and anguish to the Kashmiri people, cause security/ law and order issue for the local authorise and cause problem for the Congress in the centre. Patriotism is just a ploy. You can debate your heart out on integral part but Kashmiris beg to differ and they have made a point since 1948 to date.

This BJP stunt reminds me of the right wing rallies in the guise of patriotism in the West when the fascist thugs wave the flags and shout racist tantrums in front of Asian & African community centres. When the police drags them away they all get hyper and shout for their freedom and country and all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Irfan Baloch said:


> BJP is the Hindu version of the Jamaat Islami.. both come up with these stunts to strirr up trouble.. remember what happned when the announced the "Ikta Yatra"? (pardon the spellings)



I dont know what Jamiat Islami is upto. But BJP is not a Hindu party. It is a nationalist party.

But guessing from the name JI's counterpart would be VHP.



Irfan Baloch said:


> it is more to do with causing controversy and anguish to the Kashmiri people, cause security/ law and order issue for the local authorise and cause problem for the Congress in the centre. Patriotism is just a ploy. You can debate your heart out on integral part but Kashmiris beg to differ and they have made a point since 1948 to date.



How would the raising of the national flag on republic day cause controversy and anguish to the people when BJP has explicitly said it is going to raise the flag only and not to pelt stones which btw only cause anguish and controversy.

And FYKI, it is the Kashmiri pandits who are going to lead the Ekta Yatra. So drop this canard of Kashmiris opposing it. A section of the Valley Muslims influenced by the separatists may oppose it though.
I am not denying it.



Irfan Baloch said:


> This BJP stunt reminds me of the right wing rallies in the guise of patriotism in the West when the fascist thugs wave the flags and shout racist tantrums in front of Asian & African community centres. When the police drags them away they all get hyper and shout for their freedom and country and all that.



Do the BJP ralllies shout tantrums against the Valley Muslims ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Sohni Dharti said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel", Samuel Johnson.
> 
> Devoid of ideas, BJP is reduced to these kinds of stunts.
> 
> Sad indeed.



Hey did you watch ISPRs latest propaganda videos?


----------



## ajtr

> an article on why flag hoisting is a "bad idea" from a "senior" J&K journalist.
> 
> Published in Dainik Hindustan (Hindi).
> 
> *Saajha pahchaan ka pratik Lal Chowk (Lal Chowk is a symbol of shared identity)*
> 
> By Mohammad Sayeed Malik
> *Rough Translation:*
> 
> 1. Like Ayodhya, Kashmir is an attractive agenda for RSS and its sister organizations.
> 
> 2. Lal Chowk was an important place for show of strength during Sheikh Abdullah's popular movement during 1941 to 1947.
> 
> 3. When Hari Singh escaped from J&K in 1947-48, the National Conference controlled the situation from Lal Chowk.
> 
> 4. Sheikh Abdullah and Nehru embraced at Lal Chowk. It is a symbol of a Muslim-majority state becoming a part of India willingly. Sheikh Abdullah read a farsi verse which meant that "we have become one together." Generally, Lal Chowk represents a relation which is the very antithesis of what is represented by the Sangh parivar.
> 
> 5. Tricolor is not hoisted at Lal Chowk on 26th Jan/15th Aug. No govt function is held here. Flags are hoisted at Bakshi stadium in Srinagar and Maulana Azad stadium in Jammu.
> 
> 6. Murli Manohar Joshi's 1992 yatra was hilarious. It started with a roar in Kanyakumari and ended with a whimper at Lal Chowk.
> 
> 7. Omar Abdullah had failed to stop violence last summer. If Omar makes any wrong decision [by bending before BJP], his supporters would interpret it as his failure to protect the heritage of Sheikh Abdullah, which is represented by Lal Chowk. BJP's ideology and politics is completely opposite of Omar Abdullah, his family and government.
> 
> 8. The common heritage of Jammu and Kashmir is at risk now. It has always been difficult to find the balance between religious, regional, and cultural differences. These difficulties have destroyed many idols [pratimaon :?: ] before. Shyama Prasad Mukherjee paid the price by giving his life. But his aim of "ek vidhaan, ek nishaan" was not achieved. J&K is the only state of India which has a separate flag and constitution (vidhaan). Turbulence in last three decades have shown the importance of this unique nature [vishistata]. Any interference can have serious consequences.
> 
> 9. Just as we need to stop the militants' call of "Kashmir chalo" to preserve the common heritage of J&K, similarly we need to protect Lal Chowk from the attack of Sangh parivar.
> 
> 10. At the time of independence, there was a serious resistance against the attack of tribesman from Pakistan. Similarly, there can be a serious opposition to ideological attack from the other side [i.e., BJP]. The futility of such attempts has been proved before. But BJP's narrow militancy (sankirna ugravaad) prevents it from learning from history.


----------



## ajtr

*BJP workers pour into Jammu, yatra to continue*



> Jammu: A day after the Jammu and Kashmir government officially stated it would not allow Bharatiya Janta Patry's Ekta Yatra in the state, the law minister reiterated they are willing to go to any extend to maintain order in the state.
> Despite the strict warning, the BJP workers are defiant and busy planning the event in Jammu. Nitin Navin, national general secretary of the youth morcha, who is already camping in the state, says the schedule and the enthusiasm is intact.
> Navin said, "We will go to Lal Chowk at all cost. The yatra will terminate in J&K on January 26".
> As per the BJPs plan, the yatra, will enter the state on January 24, followed by a rally near Lakhanpur, the state border.
> On January 25, another rally has been scheduled at the parade ground, Jammu. Apprehending that the rally will be stopped at the state border, the party says the workers are already pouring in and even moving towards Kashmir.
> Munish Sharma Pradesh, state president BJYM said, "The workers are alrady pouring in, everyday in buses trains. They are leaving for Kashmir. More are on the way".
> Even as the state chief minister is quiet on the exact kind of action planned, he says the decision to stop the yatra is final.
> Chief minister Omar Abdullah said, "Senior minister, security officers have taken a decision and that decision was communicated to you in a press statement. That is it.
> The politics over flag hoisting is largely becoming a contest of sorts between different groups and parties and unfortunately the only thing that stands to lose is the fragile peace in the state.


----------



## ajtr

*BJP won&#8217;t press ahead if J&K stops &#8216;Ekta Yatra&#8217;*


> With the J&K government indicating that the BJP youth wing&#8217;s Ekta Yatra would be prevented from entering the state, the partys leadership is preparing to terminate the march peacefully if it is stopped. A message has been sent out to the yatris not to resort to violence in the event of it being blocked at the state&#8217;s border.
> 
> Sources said senior BJP leader Arun Jaitley conveyed the message to youth wing chief Anurag Thakur, who is leading the yatra to hoist the national flag at Srinagar&#8217;s Lal Chowk, a plan that CM Omar Abdullah wants the BJP to drop as he fears such a move could hurtle the valley into yet another spell of violence.


----------



## SpArK

^^^

Battling alone seeking attention?


----------



## ajtr

*Unwise Political Opportunism*


> *BJPs refusal to desist from their plans to hold their own flag-hoisting function in Srinagar on the Republic Day carries the risk of causing a set-back to the improving trend in J&K*
> B. RAMAN
> 
> It is hoped that good sense will prevail on the leaders of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and they will give up their plans to hold their own flag-hoisting function in the Lal Chowk of Srinagar on the Republic Day on January 26.
> 
> They, like any other Indian, have a right to hold a flag-hoisting function anywhere in the country where Indian citizens are allowed to hoist the national flag without disturbing public peace. Under certain circumstances, this right, however legitimate, cannot be exercised. For example, when there is a curfew at the place where the flag is proposed to be hoisted.
> 
> One can understand the BJP's determination to go to Lal Chowk to hoist the flag if the local government or the government of India or the nationalist political parties of the state refrain from observing the Republic Day by hoisting the national flag.
> 
> That is not going to be so. The governments--the state as well as the central-- the various national institutions such as the Armed Forces and the central para-military and police forces and the nationalist political parties are going to observe the Republic Day by hoisting the national flag.
> 
> Only separatist elements, which challenge the unity of India, will not be doing so. The successful holding of the flag-hoisting functions by those mentioned in the previous para would be a fitting reply to the attempt of the separatists to organise a boycott of the Republic Day.
> 
> Yet one more function by BJP elements from outside the state is not going to add to the sanctity and the nationalist significance of the day. On the contrary, it is going to add to the difficulties of the security forces in maintaining law and order in view of possible attempts by separatist elements to disrupt the BJP's Lal Chowk function. If the BJP wants to help the security forces in maintaining law and order, it should refrain from actions such as holding a function of its own in the Lal Chowk.
> 
> Moreover, the ground situation in the valley, which looked so pessimistic till a few months ago due to violence by stone-pelting elements in separatist processions, is showing some positive signs. Such incidents have come down. People are once again going about their normal tasks. There is a greater willingness to join the police instead of boycotting it as was often done in the past.
> 
> It is not yet normalcy in Srinagar, but a trend towards it. All right-thinking nationalist elements, whether resident in Jammu & Kashmir or outside, have a patriotic responsibility to contribute to a strengthening of this trend in order to convince the separatist elements that the time has come for a re-thinking on their objectives and tactics.
> 
> The separatists and the instigators of violence from Pakistan will be looking for an opportunity to create a set-back for the nationalist forces in order to revert to the kind of situation that prevailed till some months ago. The security forces are hoping against hope that they will be able to sustain the present trend towards an improvement and that political leaderships will come out with appropriate policies, gestures and actions towards the same end.
> 
> When almost all other political parties sense the delicate nature of the present situation and are conducting themselves with political maturity and a sense of nationalist responsibility, it is a pity that the BJP alone should conduct itself with unwise political opportunism in utter disregard of the advice and entreaties from others to give up the proposed course of action and should refuse to desist from actions that carry the risk of causing a set-back to the improving trend.
> 
> It is the bounden duty of all of us outside the state to strengthen the hands of the nationalist elements in the state which have been countering the separatists with great courage. By their unwise obstinacy, the BJP elements could end up be creating a situation that could weaken the hands of the local nationalist elements.
> 
> It is not the time for the BJP to flaunt its patriotism. All of us are patriots. It is time for it to conduct itself with wisdom and a sense of responsibility.
> 
> B. Raman is Additional Secretary (retd), Cabinet Secretariat, Govt. of India, New Delhi, and, presently, Director, Institute For Topical Studies, Chennai.


----------



## ajtr

*Dangerous politics*

Barkha Dutt,



> I am NOT a nomadic citizen of a mobile republic. Nor do I believe that the Nation-State is a fossilised concept that has been rendered irrelevant by the new &#8216;global village&#8217;. As a long-standing admirer and lover of the fauj, I believe that the Indian military is one of our most inspiring
> 
> 
> institutions and the Indian Soldier our most unsung hero. I&#8217;m also a bit embarrassed to admit that the strains of the national anthem always trigger tears &#8212; tears of pride, nostalgia, and an intangible, but deeply sentimental sense of belonging.
> I love my flag, my anthem and my country.
> 
> To me, the most dangerous caricature of the argument around the BJP&#8217;s Tiranga Yatra to Jammu and Kashmir is to position it as some sort of choice between patriotism and treason. The sudden determination to hoist the tricolour at Srinagar&#8217;s Lal Chowk on Republic Day also creates a false impression that the Indian flag is not unfurled in the Valley, as it is everywhere else in the country.
> 
> Not true. Srinagar&#8217;s Bakshi stadium plays host to the Republic Day parade every year, as it will this time. Multiple other venues in the city will also see the tiranga fly high.
> 
> So, while the Ekta Yatra seeks its legitimacy in the cover of &#8216;nationalism&#8217;, in fact, it is a patently dangerous and destructive political approach that will only tamper with an already-fragile peace in the state. If Jammu and Kashmir erupts into unrest and violent regional conflict as a result of this yatra, won&#8217;t that be the very opposite of national interest?
> 
> January 26 is in any case a sensitive time; a day when the entire state machinery is on guard for any possible militant strike. Does the BJP really want to multiply the headaches for an already over-burdened security personnel?
> 
> Indeed, coming from the BJP the decision is especially ironic. It was after all Atal Bihari Vajpayee who first laid the foundation stone for a real dialogue process within the state. I remember how he even took his aides at Srinagar&#8217;s Amar Singh Club by surprise when he declared with quintessential poetic flourish that he was ready to do whatever was possible within the bounds of humanity (the famous &#8220;insaniyat ke dayre mein&#8221; speech) to bring peace to the state. It was the BJP that first began formal talks with the separatist Hurriyat Conference. And it was under the BJP that the government had its first and only round of negotiations with the state&#8217;s largest indigenous militant group, the Hizbul Mujahideen.
> 
> When the BJP was in power it was willing to make so many imaginative interventions in the state. No such &#8216;flag-march&#8217; was ever contemplated in all the years of NDA rule. Now, in Opposition, why does it suddenly want to use cynical politics to force a kind of manufactured nationalism?
> 
> Even today, leaders like Arun Jaitley have a very evolved understanding of the state&#8217;s politics. Jaitley and Sushma Swaraj were both part of an all-party panel that reached out to the people of the state during its violent summer last year. The fact that India&#8217;s politicians were able to unite in that moment of crisis and make a united, human intervention was one of the prouder moments of our democracy.
> 
> Why would the BJP want to reverse its own contributions to the state&#8217;s peace process? The decision also seems to mark a return to an old form of &#8216;yatra rajneeti&#8217; which is utterly perplexing at a time when the party has so successfully put the government on the defensive on non-performance, corruption and inflation. Whether it&#8217;s the successful Vibrant Gujarat summit or the recent victories in Bihar, the writing on the wall is clear. There is space for a Neo-Right party that is driven by smart economics, effective governance and yes, a robust, but modern and humane nationalism. This yatra, unfortunately casts the BJP in a tired, old, stereotypical mould.
> 
> What&#8217;s especially tragic is the timing. The state had begun to emerge from the shadow of a terribly volatile period. For the first time, separatists admitted that key political assassinations were not the work of the army or the police, but men &#8220;within their own ranks.&#8221; Downtown Srinagar which witnessed the worst incidents of stone-pelting last year, now saw labyrinthine queues at a police recruitment camp. The government&#8217;s interlocutors were finalising their recommendations amidst the promise of a 25% troop reduction of paramilitary forces. And the Supreme Court was rightly focusing on the suffering and repatriation of Kashmiri Pandits.
> 
> At this time to do anything that could inflame emotions and provoke violence is hugely irresponsible. To do so, in the name of nationalism, is not just dangerous; it is frankly, sad. This isn&#8217;t just the skepticism and disappointment of so-called bleeding heart liberals. Ask the former Army Chief General VP Malik who was at the helm when the Kargil war was fought and won in 1999. He is blunt in his belief that the BJP must call off the yatra. Or ask B Raman, the former Research and Analysis Wing official who writes that the party must &#8220;conduct itself with a sense of wisdom and responsibility&#8221;.
> 
> The BJP promises that the yatra will be peaceful. But, history is littered with examples of crowds that have a violent mind of their own. The prospect of clashes between the yatris and the security forces; or between different communities is all too worryingly real. India cannot afford to take the risk.
> 
> Omar Abdullah has made multiple appeals to the BJP to suspend its plan. He is absolutely right in saying that his administration has no option but to stop the yatra, just as it must stop the separatists from proceeding with a counter-yatra to the heart of the city. Srinagar&#8217;s Lal Chowk cannot and must not become a pitched and bloody battleground on January 26. That was never the dream of the Republic.
> 
> Barkha Dutt is Group Editor, English News, NDTV n barkha@ndtv.com The views expressed by the author are personal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> ^^^
> 
> Battling alone seeking attention?


Janab aap ko padhna hai to padho.Maine majboor to nahi kiya na.ki aap zabardasti padho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

ajtr said:


> *Dangerous politics*
> 
> Barkha Dutt,



Brakha Dutt?!!!! You mean the Congress puppet? Of Radia leaks fame.
Please post articles of journalists with some credibility.


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> Janab aap ko padhna hai to padho.Maine majboor to nahi kiya na.ki aap zabardasti padho.



Its too many... to finish reading, it will be around the late evening.. so go slow on it ...one at a time.. so that readers can read and respond... 


Also post in english..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

> Srinagar: The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) state vice president, Sofi Yousf, was arrested in here late Saturday evening, sources in police told Kashmir Dispatch. Sofi was evading arrest after police crackdown on BJP workers distributing posters in Lal Chowk last night, the source said.



BJP's state vice president arrested - Headlines - .:::Kashmir Dispatch:::.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> BJP's state vice president arrested - Headlines - .:::Kashmir Dispatch:::.


.......................................................


> We must learn to trust the Indian Muslim instead of assuming he will be influenced by events and thought processes or ideologies in Pakistan. In so doing we challenge his intelligence and doubt his loyalties. In Pakistan they demanded the funeral of Taseer be boycotted because he was a liberal, in India the Indian Muslim leaders refused to allow the killers of Mumbai 26/11 be buried on Indian soil because they were terrorists. That is the difference between them and us.


----------



## ajtr

*BJP rallies 50,000 youth to arrive in Jammu for flag hoisting*

BJP on Saturday claimed more than 50,000 youths will arrive in Jammu to proceed with the 'Rashtriya Ekta Yatra', which will culminate on Republic Day after hoisting of the tricolour at Srinagar's Lal Chowk. "More than 50,000 youth of the country are reaching Jammu on January 25 and would proceed 


to Kashmir to hoist the tricolour in the Valley and no force on earth can stop us from doing so," state BJP President Shamsher Singh Manhas told reporters in Jammu on Saturday.
"Any misadventure envisaged by the state government would be thwarted and state BJP would see that tricolour unfurls at Lal Chowk," he said.

He also accused Chief Minister Omar Abdullah, who is opposing the BJP's plan, of having "strong separatist leaning". His views were supported by national executive member Nirmal Singh and MLA Ashok Khajuria, who said the party is firm to hoist the tricolour at Lal Chowk.


----------



## ajtr

*Omar's gamble may not pay off*



> Inspite of clear orders to the police and other security agencies to foil BJP's "Ekta Yatra" in the interest of peace in Kashmir, this decision of the Omar Abdullah government offers no guarantee against re-eruption of violence in the Kashmir Valley. The Jammu and Kashmir government has
> 
> 
> related stories
> PM appeals for restraint by political parties on R-day
> declared the BJP's " yatra" aimed at hoisting national Tricolour at Lal Chowk on The Republic Day as a "threat to peace in Kashmir", as per its decision on Thursday. It has asked the security agencies that no programme that has the potential to disturb the peace should be allowed to take place.
> The context was the hoisting of BJP's yatra and flag hoisting plan. But the moot question remains unanswered: whether foiling the hoisting of the national Tricolour at Lal Chowk in Srinagar achieve that goal.
> 
> There are no immediate answers.But what is clear is that the BJP's flag hoisting is as much of politics as is the move behind stopping it.
> 
> BJP wants to play up the flag hoisting issue to "challenge the separatists," who have started hurling threats to all those seeking to celebrate the national festival- Republic day on January 26.
> 
> The ruling coalition,National Conference, in particular, want to prove a point that the " yatra" has the "potential of vitiating peaceful atmosphere in the state," and it was demonstratively working in the interest of peace.
> 
> Law Minister Ali Mohammad Sagar on Friday tried to underscore this point that the peace in Kashmir has been brought about by great efforts of the NC-led coalition government. He claimed that summer unrest in which "112 children were killed," was calmed due to the strenuous efforts of the NC government.
> 
> Between these two conflicting stands &#8211; BJP asserting the right to hoist Tricolour as Indians anywhere in the country and the separatists' plans to derail it, the state government is caught in a dilemma.
> 
> Every year Tricolour is hoisted at Lal Chjowk too. Paramilitary forces do it. Since 1991, with few exceptions , one or the other groups, Shiv Sena or Bajrang dal have been sending their small groups to Lal Chowk and hoisting the flag.
> 
> "I hoist the ( national flag) on August 15", Chief Minister Omar Abdullah told Hindustan Times.
> 
> On Republic Day the flag is hoisted all across the state, including Srinagar, so why do they want to hoist flag at Lal Chowk," he asked.
> 
> But a counter question that is being asked in the streets in Jammu is, if the flag is not hoisted at Lal Chowk, will the situation stay calm in Kashmir.
> 
> "There is no guarantee," an official admitted.
> 
> "We can only make efforts but what might ignite the trouble in 2011 is a secret that Kashmir summer unfolds at the last minute since 2008.," the official said requesting that should not be quoted.
> 
> The move of the government, instructing police to take all measures to ensure that there is no disturbance to peace, virtually amounts to telling the law enforcing agencies that no one should be seen at or around lal Chowk carrying Tricolour on the Republic Day with the intention to hoist it.
> 
> That order seems to have come in the wake of the claims of the Bhartiya Janta Yuva Morcha, whose president Anurag Thakur, is leading the march to Lal Chowk, that many of their activists have reached Srinagar and they would " unfurl the flag come what may".
> 
> It also speaks of the fears of the government, arising out of the fact that many BJP supporters from neighbhouring states of Punjab and Himachal Pradesh would join the march &#8211; in both the states the party is either ruling or ruling in partnership- and they might take the routes to Jammu-Srinagar national highway.
> 
> " What happened in the aftermath of 1992 Ekta Yatra," Sagar noted, " is a known to everyone," implying that the situation deteriorated in the Valley.
> 
> Sagar and top leadership of National Conference were not in the Valley in 1990s- they had fled to Jammu . They returned only in 1996 only after elections in which National Conference was declared winner on most of the seats.
> 
> Until that time, and even during the NC regime, militants were calling shots.
> 
> Today, militancy is at its lowest ebb, and 1992 did not witness as much violence as was the case in the two preceding years or in 1993 and 1994.
> 
> But the street power of protests may be lying dormant at the moment, but it has the potential to re-erupt, like a volcano. Omar Abdullah has taken a gamble &#8211; despite his efforts to stop the yatra , it might happen.


----------



## ajtr

*BJP activists on 'yatra' to J&K sent back home*



> Ahmednagar: *Police and railway officials here hoodwinked Bharatiya Janata Party activists headed to Jammu and Kashmir for the Republic Day flag hoisting and shunted their special train back to Karnataka early Sunday. *
> 
> The Bengaluru-New Delhi Karnataka Express, whose 18 bogies were full of Karnataka BJP youth activists, arrived at Sarola station in the district and was due for onward departure to the north.
> 
> 
> 
> The activists, estimated at around 1,500, were scheduled to join other colleagues from different states for the party's Tiranga Yatra in Srinagar on January 26.
> 
> However, the centre and Jammu and Kashmir government have already announced that political activists from other states would not be allowed to create mischief. The local railway authorities here acted swiftly to thwart the onward journey of the train.
> 
> *When the train halted here, they blacked out Sarola railway station.
> 
> Taking advantage of the blanket of darkness, they detached the train's engine and attached it to the rear of the train. *
> 
> Two more bogies with around 150 Railway Protection Force personnel were also attached to the train and around 1.30 am,* it "started" its journey - but in the reverse direction and back to Karnataka.*
> 
> *It was only too late when the BJP workers, many of them fast asleep, in the train realised that they had been taken for a ride and halted the train at Nagansur station on the Maharashtra-Karnataka border. *
> 
> A railway official said that "the drastic measure was implemented in order to avoid any untoward situation in Maharashtra."
> 
> The police operation resulted in delays of two other trains traversing by the route.


----------



## ajtr

*Lal Chowk flag-hoisting will be an insult: Omar*



> Omar Abdullah invited BJP leaders to join J&K's official Republic Day celebrations at Srinagar's Bakshi Stadium ''to give the flag hoisting the respect it deserves''.
> 
> He said if BJP goes ahead with its plans to unfurl the tricolor at Lal Chowk in Srinagar on January 26, it would be a throwback to Murli Manohar Joshi's flag hoisting there in 1991 and an insult to it.
> 
> ''The memory I have of that (1991) yatra is this sea of security people and a sort of pole in the middle and the flag going up with no idea whose hand is on the rope and who's raising it,'' he said.
> 
> If the Ekta Yatra reaches Lal Chowk this would be repeated, he added. ''Unlikely that I'll be able to leave Lal Chowk open and give them the space to raise the flag with the pomp it deserves, which I think is an insult to the flag,'' he said. He said if the BJP really wants to raise the flag with the pomp and ceremony it deserves it should join the official ceremony.
> 
> ''Instead of trying to overshadow the function, they should be a part of the function and give respect to the flag hoisting that it deserves," he said.
> 
> Read more: Lal Chowk flag-hoisting will be an insult: Omar - The Times of India Lal Chowk flag-hoisting will be an insult: Omar - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Read more: Lal Chowk flag-hoisting will be an insult: Omar - The Times of India Lal Chowk flag-hoisting will be an insult: Omar - The Times of India


----------



## ajtr

*3-tier security for Republic Day ; CRPF to hoist flag in Lal Chowk area*


> Srinagar, Jan 21 : Three-tier security has been put in place in and around the Bakshi stadium, venue for main Republic Day (RD) function to be held on January 26 in the Kashmir valley.
> 
> 
> The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) will hoist the national flag on Palladium post in the historic Lal Chowk, the nerve centre of summer capital Srinagar, a CRPF spokesman said.
> 
> He said a commandant of local CRPF Battalion will unfurl the Tricolour on Palladium post in Lal Chowk on January 26. However, he said, no flag hoisting ceremony would be held at Gantaghar, a stones throw away from Palladium post.
> 
> He said CRPF Inspector General (IG) was unfurling the national flag on Gantaghar untill 2007 but the practice was discontinued from 2008.
> 
> ''We have taken over the Bakshi stadium on Srinagar-Airport road,'' CRPF spokesman Commandant Prabhkhar Tripathi told UNI.
> 
> He said adequate number of security force personnel had been deployed inside the stadium, who are keeping round-the-clock vigil.
> 
> He said security around the stadium has also been tightened and sharp shooters have taken position to foil any attempt by militants to cause any disturbances.
> 
> ''Though there is no specific information about any militant plan to carry out attack in any particular area, but we do not want to take any chance,'' he said adding three tier security arrangements had been made for smooth conduct of the RD function.


----------



## ajtr

YouTube - Brave Kashmiri Muslim Brothers hoisting Pakistani flag at Lal Chowk SriNagar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

omar ni mano piko.
Traitors should be shot on Lal-chawk.


----------



## Awesome

Hahahahahahahahaha

Azaadi 1, Tyranny 0.


----------



## ajtr

Ok when no tricolor was hoisted last year too then why BJP is making hungama this year????

*First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk*



> SRINAGAR: *The national flag was not hoisted by security forces in Lal Chowk, the nerve centre of Srinagar, on the Republic Day today for the first time in 19 years. *
> 
> The usual hustle and bustle was not there in the heart of the city as people preferred to remain indoors in view of strike call given by separatists as well as tight security measures taken by the authorities.
> 
> The tricolour used to be unfurled on the clock tower, popularly known here as "Ghantaghar" in Lal Chowk on the Republic Day and Independence Day since 1991.
> 
> *The first time the flag was hoisted at the clock tower was in 1991 when then BJP President Murli Manohar Joshi did it amidst rocket attacks by militants.
> *
> No official reason was cited for not hoisting the national flag in Lal Chowk, which recently saw a 22-hour terrorist siege.
> 
> The authorities last evening eased security restrictions in the city to lessen inconvenience to the people. Police and paramilitary forces remained deployed in strength but checking of vehicles and frisking of pedestrians was restricted to a few places.
> 
> "We have not lowered the guard but several steps have been taken to avoid unnecessary harassment of the people. Instead of random checking at every half a km in the city, the vehicles were searched at a few places particularly at the entry points," officials said yesterday.
> 
> However, tight security arrangements were made today in view of terror threat to the R-day
> 
> Read more: First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk - The Times of India First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk - The Times of India



Read more: First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk - The Times of India First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk - The Times of India


----------



## brahmastra

> Ok when no tricolor was hoisted last year too then why BJP is making hungama this year????



shitty lolgic.
If I slap you and you do not react than does that mean every time you bound to stay calm whenever I slap you.


----------



## Developereo

ajtr said:


> First time in 19 years flag not hoisted at Lal Chowk - The Times of India



Newsflash!

Kashmir is not a 'typical' Indian state; it is disputed territory.

Do you have 600,000 soldiers patrolling the streets of any other state?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

^^ no other state is special too or get 27 times money just because they are 'special'


----------



## SpArK

*BJP workers attempting to cross into Jammu.*

Watch it live here... would be fun!!!


NDTV 24x7: Live TV - Watch Live TV Free - Free Live TV on NDTV


----------



## SpArK

oooo.. Its getting funnier.. BJP 200 meters away from Jammu.. will they ever reach or will i be lathy charge/arrest??


----------



## SpArK

For violating section 144, JK police have arrested BJp leaders including sushma swaraj and ananth kumar and will be taken to undisclosed location.


----------



## ajtr

Crackdown on parallel march, Yasin Malik goes into hiding

*Crackdown on parallel march, Yasin Malik goes into hiding*



> JKLF supremo Yasin Malik who has announced a parallel march to Lal Chowk on Republic Day to foil BJP&#8217;s plan to hoist the Tricolour at the square has gone into hiding. A police team, which raided his house at Maisuma, located a little distance away to the north-west of Lal Chowk, did not find him there.
> 
> In a statement, Malik has said he will lead a march to the square on January 26 and unfurl the JKLF flag. &#8220; In the garb of flag hoisting, BJP is preparing to launch an assault on Valley. But we will not let the party succeed,&#8221; Malik said. &#8220;Our programme for January 26 would be go ahead at all costs.&#8221;
> 
> However, Malik said that JKLF would give a befitting reply to BJP &#8220;strictly within the parameters of democratic principles and non-violence&#8221; . &#8220;By peacefully resisting BJP plan we want to send a message to the people in India that Kashmir is a disputed state and that only its solution would guarantee peace and prosperity in the subcontinent,&#8221;Malik said.
> 
> Malik&#8217;s march has been supported by the moderate Hurriyat leader Bilal Gani Lone who has said that BJP wanted to create trouble in the state.
> 
> Surprisingly, hardline Hurriyat Conference Syed Ali Geelani has said: To raise a flag amidst the protection of six lakh troops is no courageous act. Our stand is that this (flag raising) will make no difference to the status of Kashmir problem which will be there after BJP goes back.&#8221;


----------



## KS

ajtr said:


> *3-tier security for Republic Day ; CRPF to hoist flag in Lal Chowk area*



Good then !

Matter settled. And full credit to BJP for forcing the govt to do this.



Asim Aquil said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Azaadi 1, Tyranny 0.



3-tier security for Republic Day ; CRPF to hoist flag in Lal Chowk area

Azaadi - self goal. 



Sohni Dharti said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> Kashmir is not a 'typical' Indian state; it is disputed territory.
> 
> Do you have 600,000 soldiers patrolling the streets of any other state?



6 lakh soldiers ?? Time to wake up sir !

There are no soldiers in Sri Nagar and all the Indian Army sldiers are guarding the borders from misadventures by Pakistan and the militants it supports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

Local Kashmiris are hoisting green flag at Lal Chowk but occupational powers need to be called all the way from New Delhi for hoisting the ashokha wheel! 
some irony that is..speaks about who is occupying who!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

somebozo said:


> *Local Kashmiris are hoisting green flag at Lal Chowk but occupational powers need to be called all the way from New Delhi for hoisting the ashokha wheel! *
> some irony that is..speaks about who is occupying who!



Your words prove that we are not oppressors or suppressors as being heard around here. Thanks bozo.


----------

